# Salvage yards?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Any one know of any salvage yard for skid steers (on line). I'm looking for a front door with wiper that will fit a 96 New Holland LX 665 Turbo. I have searched high and low. I found one place but all he had were the two side window's for 250.00.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

There's a local(ish) place, in either Roxbury Township NJ or Wharton NJ, guy has lots of iron, not sure about skidsteers, but loaders,excavtors,cranes ETC. Maybe he could hook you up.


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

Shaefer Enterprises had an ad in the construction equipment magazine. Not realy close to you but.....
www.sewlparts.com

The NH doors are just a flat metal frame with the glass, I would think that a welder/fab guy could make one up for you fairly cheap? Make your side windows out of plexi glass.


----------

